# Bolt Jeweling



## NotaVegetarian (May 20, 2012)

Have used one of these for about 20 years Wheeler Engineering Bolt Jeweling Fixture.  The index label came off many years ago so I added an old clock face, that was a good fit for even index marks.  What kind of fixtures do y’all use?  

Just asking a friendly question.


----------



## jglenn (May 22, 2012)

the Bsquare unit is widely used.


----------



## mikey (May 25, 2012)

Hey Nota while you have my rifle can you jewel the bolt?


----------



## NotaVegetarian (May 29, 2012)

Not a problem, I'll be glad too.


----------

